# Will this ligt work for me?



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a 29 gal planted tank and would like to know if this light will work for me i also am planing on use my current 20 watt light strip that came with my tank? Its 85 watts in all and i will be using a glass lid as well.

http://bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=29601;category_id=1875;pcid1=1843;pcid2=


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks fine to me. I have a 20" satellite above my 10 gal and it works great. Get a different bulb or ask to exchange the one it comes with; the actinic bulb grows algae like crazy. The bulb I have is a 6700/10000K, but I'm still looking for a full 6700K 40w square pin bulb...


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

will5 said:


> I have a 29 gal planted tank and would like to know if this light will work for me i also am planing on use my current 20 watt light strip that came with my tank? Its 85 watts in all and i will be using a glass lid as well.
> 
> http://bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=29601;category_id=1875;pcid1=1843;pcid2=


The bulb, a50/50 is for saltwater tanks and it won't work. You can get it and replace the bulb if you want. Check out the Current bulbs and the 30" Orbit Fixtures on sale at Drs. Foster Smith.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/NavResults.cfm?ref=3741&subref=AB&N=2004+2032+113346
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...d=11348&ref=3741&subref=AB&N=2004+2032+113345
Again, you'd have to replace one bulb. The Actinic one. You can replace it with Coralife's 65w square pin Colormax/6700K bulb. (Big Al's has it.) With the 6700K/10000K bulb that it comes with and the Coralife bulb, you'd have a killer set-up.

Also, here's the Azoo regulator on sale: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9895&N=2004+2032+113779


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Dewmazz said:


> but I'm still looking for a full 6700K 40w square pin bulb...


I know that Coralife, Current, Hellolights doen't have one. I've never seen the 40w Panasonic pin 6700K bulb listed anywhere. If you find one, let me know.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I've seen 32 watt 6700K bulbs. I _think_ they might work in a 40 watt fixture. Of course, I don't want to come home to find my aquarium up in flames  !


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi thank you guys for your replies i really want the one i showed the link for because right now i am using DIY Co2 2x coke bottles so dont have the money to up grade my Co2 yet maybe next year. As i said tanks for your replies.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

will5 said:


> Hi thank you guys for your replies i really want the one i showed the link for because right now i am using DIY Co2 2x coke bottles so dont have the money to up grade my Co2 yet maybe next year. As i said tanks for your replies.


Are you nuts!

The only part of the 50/50 bulb that your plants can use is the half of the bulb that has the 10,000K part. Your plants will only be getting about 32.5 watts more. The Actinic part is practically useless in a planted tank. Since this is a 50/50 bulb, you can't simply cut the Actinic part off.

Get it if you want. But, IMO you're wasting your money!

If you plan to put a 6700K, 10,000K or Dual Daylight bulb in it, I can understand but again that's more money which defeats your purpose anyway.

There's better deals out there for a planted tank low cost lighting system.

Well, I said enough.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*$65 for 30" 55 watt*

try http://www.petsupplyliquidator.com/

look at the aluminum strips and the solar hoods.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Sorry if i did not make it clear but i plan to change out the blub to a dual daylight bulb. I know that i can't use an antic bulb on planted and they are for saltwater. But thank you.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

will5 said:


> Sorry if i did not make it clear but i plan to change out the blub to a dual daylight bulb. I know that i can't use an antic bulb on planted and they are for saltwater. But thank you.


OK Will

You had me worried for a while. I hope you enjoy it. It's too bad that Current doesn't offer Freshwater Planted Tank fixtures like Coralife does. It just seems like a perfectly good waste of 50/50 or Actinic bulbs.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Whats wrong with this fixture?
http://bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=31566;category_id=1875;pcid1=1843;pcid2=


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi Simpte 27 there is nothing wrong with that light infact i was looking at it on AQUABUYS it was 61.99. But the link for big al's is cheaper so i will go with that one.


----------

